# Push pole mounting advice needed



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

I fish out out of a flat back canoe and just picked up a shiny new CF 16' push pole from Joe at Carbon Marine (great guy). Just wondering what you guys use for mounting the pole, and if anyone has found brackets that fit a narrow canoe gunnel and don't snag fly line too badly. 

Here she is


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

contact forum member "anytide"  he's got some that will work great, you'll probably want to rivet them to the very top of the rub rail


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

As for fly fishing these push pole holders work great, snag free.

Not the best picture but here ya go..


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i also have some with no bases on them that will bolt/rivet  to the rail cap on 
'noes , nmz's ,  canoes , r'hawks or similar ,that are WIDE for less bind on push pole and rails and more spread, -with rounded corners for fly-rodders...  -try to post picts. today...               
                       -anytide


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

You may need to mount the pushpole 'inside' the vessel with something like the items dicpicted by the latter posting. Simple solution if your p. pole has enough flex.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

anytide, what are your p.p holders made of..?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i mold then from whatever plastics i can get the best deals on..
anything from vinyl ,hdpe, acrylic, abs, and  polyethylenes, also depending on if its going to be painted or finished in some fashion ,some of these plastics wont accept any finishes,,          -anytide


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

What make model canoe is that? Nice...


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Its an American Eagle 16'. Great boat. I'm a big guy and I can stand on the rear seat and pole with ease. Its the most stable canoe I could find (43" beam). More of a nanoskiff than a canoe imho


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

heres the picts Lowtyde  -these are rail mount bolt or rivet   
3" wide with bungees s. steel bolts /lock nuts... 
-wide enough to take some bind off the pole/rails...
                                                   -anytide


----------

